# A Few Weeks Past Surgery and I have some Questions



## SickofMyThyroid (Mar 29, 2012)

I had my TT done on June 18th and I'm glad to report that my results were benign - diagnosis being Hashimotos. I have some questions though.

Things seem to being going pretty well except a few things.

1. I was wondering when my voice will return to normal and when I will be able to sing...lol...I am still not able to get my voice to talk in a high pitch and there is absolutely no way I can sing in the car..lol...I'm laughing, but seriously, how long will it be before I can sing again?

2. Also, my calcium level is back to normal and they raised my snthyroid dose from 100mcg to 112 mcg as my tsh was 12 at my last follow up. The problem is I'm still having major tremors in my arms. When sitting at rest, you can see my arms slightly shaking and my fingers. The other day my fingers and toes were numb and tingling and my calcium level was drawn and things were fine. I was hoping after the TT the "shakes" would be gone. Has anyone experienced this?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Regarding the voice...it could take several weeks to a few months. Patience is key, and definitely don't overdo it (I did, and I'm still paying for it a year and a half later). Listen to your voice, and stop using it when it hurts.

Regarding the tingling...it's not going to hurt to take Tums when you get that tingling. See if that helps. If it does, then I think you should talk to your doctor more about it. Maybe the lab results aren't "normal" for you, if that makes sense.


----------

